# Auto Partners Delivering for Sirius



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

During Sirius' fourth quarter conference call, company executives revealed key information related to its subscriber base and partners in the automotive world.

Sirius CEO Joe Clayton said Sirius' business with vehicle manufacturers is taking off, with DaimlerChrysler at top of the company's OEM (original equipment manufacturer - or for sat radio relating to vehicle manufacturers) business. During the fourth quarter, Sirius said it added more than 24,000 subscribers through its automotive, boating and trucking partnerships.

As of Dec. 31, Sirius had 261,061 subscribers, and during the fourth quarter recorded net subscriber additions of 111,449.

By the end of 2003, DaimlerChrysler, Ford, BMW, Nissan, Infiniti and Audi offered Sirius in more than 50 different vehicle models. In 2004, automotive partners are expected to offer Sirius in nearly 80 models, with 50 of those offered as a factory option, the company said.

Mary Pat Ryan, Sirius executive vice president of marketing, also revealed numbers related to the equipment side and consumer use. She said customers who have both a car unit and home system are dividing their listening time between the two equally, and most tune into the music channels, followed by sports.

For the fourth quarter, Sirius recognized total revenue of $5 million, compared to $685,000 for fourth quarter 2002. Sirius reported a loss from operations of $125.1 million for fourth quarter 2003, compared to a loss from operations of $90.8 million for fourth quarter 2002.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

